# Eve Online



## GregS (Nov 5, 2013)

Any of you space denizens play it?

http://trial.eveonline.com/en/freetrial.aspx?gclid=CNiw-4ruzroCFaY-MgoddH0Aqw


----------



## ilikecheetoes (Nov 5, 2013)

i spent 4 years on that game. many many hours. Its the worlds most boring game orrrr the worlds most exciting chat room. depending on how you look at it.
I like that it was real time. Its all one server unlike most MMORPGs which use sharded universes.
I like the fact that dieing matters. It hurts to lose ships. The stakes are much higher than any other game ive played. 
I gave both my accounts and billion ISK wallets away.

the problem is since losing your shit sucks theres a ton of time spent waiting to build a gang or fleet. Waiting while people fit ships. waiting while you jump through 900 gates to where you are going. I ended up flying cheap cruisers a lot so I can wtfpwn noobs and not sweat getting gate ganked.


----------



## Mister Black (Nov 19, 2013)

Can I have your credits please?


----------

